# bloodhound gang monkey



## articz (Aug 30, 2007)

Where the hell can i find this costume.. without buying it?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

articz said:


> without buying it?


As opposed to what! Bartering? Indentured servitude? Larceny? 
Not sure what you mean there.

DB


----------



## articz (Aug 30, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> As opposed to what! Bartering? Indentured servitude? Larceny?
> Not sure what you mean there.
> 
> DB


The only place I saw it was you had it Rent it, I said it wrong my bad.. heh


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

What does this costume look like?


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

here's the costume but yeah it says just a rental. you gotta pay $40 to rent it THEN shipping, bleh.

shouldn't be hard to make.

just need to add white eyebrows to look like this


----------

